# [solved] Dell Vostro V13 webcam uvcvideo and wireless b43

## gr650

I'm running Gentoo with sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r1 on a Dell Vostro V13 laptop. Most of the hardware works rightaway, even the SD card slot.

The internal wireless Broadcom b43 card runs fine with the in-kernel PIO debug option enabled (CONFIG_B43_FORCE_PIO=y and CONFIG_B43_PIO=y). It might consume a bit too much processor power, but that's not what concerns me at the moment.

Nevertheless, I had some trouble with the integrated 1.3MP webcam. lsusb shows

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05c8:030b Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink) 
```

This one exact device doesn't seem to be in-kernel yet. So I gave the uvc driver in the kernel a quick (and probably dirty) fix. In /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/video/uvc/uvc_driver.c I added the following lines right before the "Generic USB Video Class" (after line 2135):

```

  /* Dell Vostro V13 internal webcam (Foxlink) */

        { .match_flags          = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_DEVICE

                                | USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_INFO,

          .idVendor             = 0x05c8,

          .idProduct            = 0x030b,

          .bInterfaceClass      = USB_CLASS_VIDEO,

          .bInterfaceSubClass   = 1,

          .bInterfaceProtocol   = 0,

          .driver_info          = UVC_QUIRK_PROBE_MINMAX

                                | UVC_QUIRK_IGNORE_SELECTOR_UNIT },

```

I compiled uvcvideo as a module and the camera works straightaway using luvcview and skype.

If anyone's having similar issues this might help.

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

I have Dell 1735 and Dell 1747 for two I use these settings

------------

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

and

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

and

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

-------------

In my case, it's works without any other modules or any patch in kernel

usb 1-1.4: Product: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2M

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2M (0c45:6406)

input: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2M as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input9

But about wifi card : under my 1747 it's not working, can you post (in english it's ok) your comment under : https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_id=egosearch

Thanks

----------

## gr650

 *Quote:*   

> But about wifi card : under my 1747 it's not working, can you post (in english it's ok) your comment under : https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_id=egosearch

 

Okay, I didn't know what to make of the above search (it just gave me this topic). Can you give some info on the 1747, obtained by 

```
lspci
```

That might hint to the exact wireless card you have and we may be able to fix it and get it running.

Georg.

----------

## USTruck

Hello

Thanks for your reply

I create a specific post (english) with all information under :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813449-highlight-.html

Regards

----------

